# Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????



## Raubfischfreunde2 (10. September 2006)

Moin moin,#h

wir fahren an 22.09 nach frankreich an die antlantik küste.

ich würde zu gerne mein angelgeschirr einpacken,hat da jemand ein tipp???????????????????????|kopfkrat 

und hier noch mal schönes zu lachen ,spass haben:m
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv7RHtXT4EA&mode=related&search=

gruss flo


----------



## Kumpel (10. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hey Flo,
such mal unter "Angeln in Frankreich", da steht nen bißchen was drin. Vor allem der vorletzte Beitrag, so sah es bei mir auch die letzten Male aus...#q

Nicht das es so abgeht wie deine letzte session am Forellenpuff#c:m


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (11. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Flo,

wo soll es denn genau hingehen? Nenn bitte mal einen größeren Ort als Orientierungshilfe.

Tipps für das Angeln südlich von Bordeaux (an den Silberstränden:l ) kann ich Dir geben, aber alles was weiter nördlich ist, ist für mich Neuland.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Kumpel (11. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Moin!
Antworte da mal für Flo:
Sind auch unter Bordeaux, Lacanau, Mimizan, St. Giron usw.
Ist ja im ganzen eigentlich ein und derselbe Strand, gute Brandung und die 1. Sandbank ist für nen normalsterblichen kaum mit ner Brandungsrute zu erreichen. Bleibt nur das Stück dazwischen. Haben beim Surfen hinter der 1. Sandbank schon so manchen Fisch gesehen, auch größere.
Was für Köder laufen am besten? Ringelwürmer, Fetzen?
Spinnfischen bringt wohl nix!
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/4170/bild058gj2tk5.jpgSo siehts da aus!!!
Danke für Tips!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (11. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo#h ,

na also, dann kann ich sicherlich ein wenig helfen, da ich dort bereits ca. 20 Sommerurlaube verbracht habe:l !

Schaut Euch die Struktur bei Ebbe (Tidenkalender gibt es in den Touriinfos und heißen "Calendrier de marées") an. Ihr werdet zwischen den Sandbänken sogenannte Badewannen (Bassins) finden, die teilweise 2-3 Meter oder sogar mehr, tief sind. In diesen Becken wimmelt es teilweise vor kleinen sardinenähnlichen Fischchen, Meeräschen, Sandaalen, Krebsen etc.

Normalerweise sollte nach den Lehrbüchern mit dem Angeln zum Zeitpunkt der Ebbe begonnen werden und bis zum Höchststand gefischt werden. Ich persönlich halte mich nicht daran, d.h. dass ich familienbedingt auch erst mal zum Angeln antanze, wenn das Wasser zurückgeht. Unterschiede im Beißverhalten habe ich nicht erkennen können.

Sucht Euch ein schönes Becken (ich latsche lieber 1-2 Kilometer, bevor ich mit Badenen zusammenrassel) und fangt einfach an, in dem Becken zu fischen.

Ich nutze zwei Brandungsruten (WG 100 - 200 gr, 4,20 Meter) mit durchgehender 40er Monofil. Die Ruten stelle ich in einfachen Ständern aus Alu ab, da diese sehr tief in den Sand geschoben werden können und so auch mal eine ordentliche Seitenströmung aushalten. Ein Dreibein ist da meiner Ansicht nach absolut ungeeignet. An den Wirbel kommt ein selbstgebautes Vorfach ca. 75cm. Einfach 2 Haken an Mundschnüren an das Vorfach binden (Knoten, Dreiwegswirbel, Perle etc. ist vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig). Lockperlen usw. kommen bei mir nicht aufs Vorfach.

Bei Normalbedingung kommt ans Ende ein ca. 175 gr. schweres Krallenbelei. Manchmal reicht auch ein normales 100gr. Sternenblei (bekommt Ihr in jedem Angelladen dort unten), aber manchmal langt auch das 200er Krallenblei nicht mehr. Dann ist die Seitenströmung so brutal, dass das Brandungsfischen absolut sinnlos ist.

Köder: 

Sehr empehlenswert sind die kleinen selbstgebuddelten Würmer (Mir ist kein Name bekannt, die Franzosen nennen ihn einfach Ver = Wurm). Diese ca. 5cm langen und strohalmdicken Würmchen findet Ihr bei Ebbe mitten auf den Sandbänken und am Rande der Becken in ca. 10 bis 30 cm Tiefe. Einfach mit den Händen graben und dabei den Sand durchpflügen. Diese fische ich auf ca. 4er bis 6er Haken. Superköder.

Des weiteren habe ich mit frischen (den Fischern abgeschwätzten) und gefrorenen (im Angelladen gekauften) Sandaalen (lancon) gefangen. Makrelenstücke und Tintenfischstreifen haben auch schon gefangen. Die umliegenden Tagesmärkte sind eine Fundgrube für Köder. Sicherlich gehen auch Sardienen, Krebse, Muscheln etc., aber als Gewohnheitstier setze ich immer wieder auf die Würmer (immer verfügbar) und Sandaale. Diese größeren Köder fische ich mit mindestens 1er Haken. Gulpwattwürmer haben nichts gebracht. Andere Würmer können in Angelläden oder großen Supermärkten zu saftigen Preisen erstanden werden.


Fischarten mit Wurm:

Deutsch = Französisch (kein Gewähr für die Namen)

Seezunge = sole (in teilweise stattlichen Größen)
diverse Meerbrassen = dorade (tolle Bisse, toller Geschmack)
Stöcker = chinchard
Meeräsche = mulet (gar nicht so schwer an die Angel zu bekommen wie an der Ostsee und sehr lecker)


Fischarten mit Fischköder oder Tintenfisch:

Steinbutt = turbot (meißtens Babys, bitte zurücksetzen)
Wolfsbarsch  = loup de mer (beide Sorten, der "normale" und der gepunktete)
Hornhecht = aiguille (selten)
Petermänchen = vive (sehr lecker, aber auch sehr gefährlich, unbedingt vorher hier im Board oder im www. über das Aussehen erkundigen und mit extremer Vorsicht vom Haken lösen. Die Stiche bzw. deren Folgen sind extrem unlustig durchzustehen. Habe es am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen)
Drückerfische = name unbekannt (macht einen Heidenlärm an der Rute)

Womit könnte ich noch nerven?

Angelscheine braucht Ihr nicht, das Fischen ist im Meer frei. 

Nehmt aber bitte Rücksicht auf die Badegäste und ahmt nicht den französischen Anglern nach, die Babyfische mitnehmen und zur Krönung die Beute im Eimer oder Platiktüte ersticken lassen:r . In diesen Momenten steigere ich meinen französischen Sprachschatz um ca. 50 Kraftausdrücke|krach: .

Beim Spinnfischen kann ich Euch wenig helfen. #c Teilweise fischen Franzosen bei Sturm bzw. sehr aufgewühltem Wasser mit einer Brandungsrute, ca. 100gr Blei und einem Gummisandaal am 3 Meter Vorfach auf Wolfsbarsch. Ich war nie Zeuge, dass einer was gefangen hat.

So, ich hoffe, dass der ein oder andere Tipp für Euch dabei war. Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben, haut sie einfach raus.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Euch, Steinbuttschreck!#6


----------



## Kumpel (11. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Na das ist doch mal ne Antwort!#6
 Merci!!!
Werden uns wohl daran orientieren. Hoffentlich wird es diesmal was!
Vielen Dank!
Flo ist bestimmt schon am Packen...


----------



## Raubfischfreunde2 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

moin moin steinbuttschreck,#h

super geil, werden es auf jedenfall ausprobieren.:l

das ist ein sehr guter tipp zwischen den sandbänken zu fischen.ich danke dir und werde berichten wenn wir zurück sind,wer doch gelacht wenn da nicht`s passiert.|kopfkrat

mal sehen was da geitt,ich hoffe nicht das wir hungern müssen.

ruten sind tatsächlich schon eingepackt,werde aber staff hier

 kaufen .ich kenne das aus portugal ,da war alles viel teurer.:v

gruss flo


----------



## Hechtfieber (12. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*



Raubfischfreunde2 schrieb:


> mal sehen was da geitt,ich hoffe nicht das wir hungern müssen.


 

...mensch flöschi! bevor du nix zu beißen hast und hunger leiden musst, sag bitte bescheid! ich gebe dir dann was zu essen mit! würde es mir NIE verzeihen, wenn du vor hunger vom board fällst und als fischfutter endest, während ich hier völlig übersättigt auf dem sofa liege und euch um den geilen trip beneide!!!


----------



## Sargo (12. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hy Flo,  da ich Portugalfan bin bitte ich um einen kurzen Bericht über Deine Angelerlebnisse in Portugal. Wäre supernett   Grüße  SARGO


----------



## Hechtfieber (12. September 2006)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

...aber eigentlich bin ich garnicht neidisch...angeln ist voll doof und surfen ist eh total uncool...so`n scheiß! |gaehn:


----------



## harry33 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

servus Steinbuttschreck
klasse Tipps 
ich werde an Ostern in der nähe von Soulac Ferien machen und es mal probieren was ich an den Haken bekomme!!!


----------



## Sargo (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hy,

bin gerade aus Portugal zurück, wo der Sandstrand oftmals ähnlich aussieht. Habe gerade in einem becken (wie beschrieben)
einen loup de mer von ca. 3 kg gefangen. Köder war auch ein Wurm. Alle Portugiesen hatten mir gesagt, daß ich nichts an der Stelle fangen kann weil das Wasser zu flach ist. H denkste.
Nach dem Fang war das Geschrei groß und der halbe Ort zu Besuch. Kann die Beschreibung somit voll bestätigen.

Hatte ein 80 - er Blei, sehr langes Vorfach von ca. 1,50  m und einen 4 - er - Haken.

Grüße

Sargo |wavey:


----------



## Klicker (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo#h miteinander,

gratuliere zu dem Wolfsbarsch,

da ich bestimmt schon 7 mal in der Bretagne war immer unterhalb von Brest und auch für dieses Jahr das Haus gebucht ist gerade heute kam die Bestätigung möchte ich euch gerne meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Kann die Erfahrungen von Steinbuttschreck weitgehenst teilen. 

Wir, mein Sohn und ich, haben am Anfang immer Markrelen gefangen Hotspots waren meistens Molen oder Hafenaus-fahrten. Auch von den Felsen konnten diese gut geblinkert werden oder aber mit einem Makrelenbesteck einer sinnvollen Verwendung zugeführt werden.:q 

Die Franzosen fischen immer ca 1-2 Stunden an diesen Stellen vor Wasserhöchstand Wenn ich bei Ebbe angelte hat mich das immer sehr viele Blinker gekostet.

In der Brandung war ich voriges Jahr mit endlich mit gutem Gerät und Material, allerdings sehr früh, (Osterferien) und damit nicht erfolgreich.

Werde es dieses Jahr wieder, jedoch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt versuchen.

Gruß Klicker


----------



## Batscha (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hy, @ Klicker...
würde gerne wissen welche Methoden um die Osterzeit in der Bretagne zu Erfolg geführt haben. Will da diese Jahr hin um die Ostern. Genauer an den Golf von Morbihian. Wäre für Tipps sehr Dankbar. Petri


----------



## Klicker (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Batscha,

in der Brandung brachte es gar nichts, habe dort mit Wurm und Markrelenfetzen geangelt weit rausgeworfen teilweise bei Ebe so das wenn das wasser steigt, ich schön mit meiner Montage im Tiefen Wasser bin. Erfolg nicht ein Fisch, naja zwei untermaßige Steinbutts die wieder schwimmen.

An der Mole und im Hafen probiert mit Blinker und Makrelenbesteck, Gumiefischen, Woblern Erfolg null.

Erläre mir das so das es für Makrelen es letzes Jahr um Ostern einfach noch zu kalt war und diese erst später im Jahr kommen. 

Beim Brandungsangeln war es mir damals auch zu ungemütlich um bis in die Nacht zu angeln, vieleicht hätte das ja etwas gebracht. Den Ort, andem ich in der Brandung stehe wollte ich auch nicht wechseln, weil ich im Sommer dort schon etwas gefangen hatte. Wenn Du in der Brandung angeln möchtest empfehle ich dir unbedingt eine Wathose mitzunehmen.

Ich kenne eine Stelle wo mann schön von den Felsen angeln kann, dort habe ich im Sommer viele Hornhechte und Makrelen geblingert, verwende immer 30g Blinker die aber schön schmal sind, oder aber eine Wasserkugel und am Haken ein Stück Markrele.

Auch an dieser Stelle nichts um diese Jahreszeit vieleicht hast du mit den Temperaturen mehr Glück und es geht schon was.

Im Sommer bin ich mal mit einen Kutter rausgefahren der Angelfahrten durchführt, geht aber nicht um Ostern, da zu wenig Angler. Konnten Wolfsbarsche und Doraden fangen.

Insgesammt ist es Unterhalb von Brest ziemlich überfischt wenn ich sehe was jeden Tag alleine an privaten Kuttern rausgeht
aber im Sommer lief es bisher ganz gut.

Einen vieleicht heißen Tipp habe ich noch im Hafen haben die Franzoßen nach Tintenfischen geangelt mit künstlichen Ködern an der Pose. die Köder bekommst du in vielen Suppermärkten.

Viel erfolg hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen

Gruß Klicker
An welchen Ort fährst du?


----------



## mlkzander (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

ich habe die gesamte küste von calais bis bordeaux durch in den letzten 20 jahren
war im schnitt 2x pro jahr da die besten reviere fürs einfache hafenangeln waren cancale und mim boot um mont st michel
schreibe mal meine erfolge bei den unterschiedlichen methoden in %
brandung: 10% aber kaum nennenswerte beute
boot privat: 40% conger butt alles in allem alles verwertbar
hafen mole: 50% sehr viele oft unfangbare meeräschen die richtig fett spass machen und sehr gut kämpfen exemplare bis 60cm und massenfänge möglich vereinzelt sogar conger nachts im hafen

wenn du die äschen irgendwo schwimmen siehst, dann los am besten wenn sie mit der ebbe aus dem hafen ziehen oder mit der flut reinkommen
topköder: thunfischfleisch
lass dir innem fischladen nen kopf aus dem abfall geben (kostenlos) und nimm das fleisch es ist fester und hällt am haken
dann feine monoschnur 0.22 maximal 10er haken und 3 gr pose
das macht echt rieeeeeeeeesig fun

achso wie schon gesagt: gezeitentabelle ausm angelladen holen
viel spass


----------



## Batscha (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

@ Klicker
wie warm oder kalt war es denn als Du zu Ostern da warst? Nur das ich ein vergleich habe...und wäre es möglich das sich die Fische in der kälteren Jahreszeit im Golf (von Morhibihan) aufhalten..eventuell ist da das Wasser etwas wärmer?


----------



## Klicker (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Batscha,
so genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr, habe meine Familie befragt und die meinten es sei  zwischen 10 und 15 C Tagsüber.

Die Wassertemperatur habe ich nicht gemessen.

Ob die Fische sich im Golf von Morhibihan aufhalten weiß ich nicht, würde aber vermuten das sie vom Ufer nicht so leicht erreichbar sind da sie eher im Tiefen stehen. Glaube die Tage gelesen zu haben das Markrelen im Winter gar nichts essen und im Tiefen stehen.

Gruß Klicker


----------



## Batscha (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

DOOFE FISCHE  !!!

Danke für die Infos war sehr hilfreich.

Fals Dir noch irgend ein Tipp auf der Zunge brennt dann einfach hier reinposten. Werde ab und zu ma reinschaun ob sich was tut.

Gruß Batscha


----------



## Urmeli (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

hALLO,

werde so anfang märz in die baie de Quiberon fahren (Port navalo) am Eingang des "golf du Morbihan". Dort befindet sich der yachthafen  "le crouesty", von wo aus wir mit unserem boot starten werden.. Ansich ist der hauptfisch den man dort angelt der Wolfsbarsch (Bar).  Wir wollen hauptsächlich mit gummiködern vom treibenden boot auf den burschen angeln, als training für den Sommer wo wir im, schon in diesem tread erwähnten, soulac sur mer sein werden. auch dort ein super Hafen, den port de médoc, für alle die ihr boot mitnehmen wollen. Dort in der mündung der Gironde soll auf Wolfsbarsch  der teufel los sein. Auch dort wird sehr viel mit Gummiköder geangelt. nach mitte märz kann ich euch mehr erzählen, wie das beim golf der morbihan so läuft und was am fängigsten war.

bis der tage 

urmeli


----------



## Batscha (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hi Urmeli, das wäre echt super wenn Du mitte März mal Deine Erlebnisse schildern würdest. Da wäre mir sehr mit geholfen. Wenn Du am Port Navalo bist wäre ich Dir dankbar wenn Du mal die Augen aufhalten könntest; ob schon irgendwelche Boote Ausfahrten machen oder zu Mieten sind. Wir haben leider kein geeignetes Boot das wir mitnehmen könnten.
Des weiteren würde mich interessieren welche Fischarten, auf welche Köder, in welcher Tiefe beißen.
Also wäre sehr für Anglerische hinweise dankbar. Wird mein erster Tripp dahin.
Gruß und ein lautes Petri Heil bei eurem Tripp.


----------



## Nolte (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo leute!...

Jemand sprach vom Portugal und seine Wolfies!...

Diese sind die woche gefangen vorden mit wobller an die VICENTINISCHER KÜSTE IM PORTUGAL...
http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=11861#11861

grüsse.


----------



## Nolte (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo...

Und der hier ein par Woche vorher im nord Portugal


----------



## Fidde (13. März 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Moin, Frühjahr und Winter ist dort Saison für Lieu und Seche (sepia). Lieu wird mit Garnelen bei auflaufendem Wasser gefangen. Bar müßte auch schon vereinzelt da sein. Wasser hat so um die 12 Grad.........aber in der gegend ist es auch so ganz nett. Schaut doch auf dem Markt was mit den Kleinbooten so angelandet wurde, dann  wisst Ihr was dort theoretisch geht, das angeln dort ist trotz Fischreichtum eher schwierig.

Viele dicke Fische und macht hier mal weiter, vieleicht gibts hier ja auch bald mal gute Fangmeldungen.


----------



## belgischerAngler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Nur um mal kurz reinzufunken eine kleine Bitte:
Lasst alle Wölfe unter 42cm wieder schwimmen! Das Schonmaß von 36cm ist Schwachsinn! Bei 42cm kann man sích sicher sein, dass es sich um Tiere handelt die bereits abgelaicht haben (zumindest einmal in ihrem Leben). Außerdem tut man den Beständen einen Gefallen wenn man die Wölfe im Winter in Ruhe lässt und ihnen die Zeit gibt sich zu vermehren....
Auf gute Fänge in der diesjährigen Saison,
Grüße


----------



## peterws (8. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo erst einmal an das Forum, bin neu hier und habe mich schon ein wenig durchgearbeitet.

Ich schreibe grade hier, in diesem Thread, weil ich ihn interessiert bis ans Ende gelesen habe und hoffe ihn auf diese Weise noch ein wenig zu vergrößern.

Ich werde dieses Jahr, Anfang Oktober, eine Woch an der französischen Atlantikküste verbringen, genauer gesagt, in der Normandie.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von den Frankreich-Meer-Experten mir zu diesem Gebiet noch ein paar Tips geben könnten. Ich werde mich allerdings mit den Angeln von der Küste aus zufriedenstellen müssen, habe aber gleichzeitig noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit der Angelei bei Ebbe und Flut.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus und Grüße aus Aachen,
Peter


----------



## indefischer (8. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Peter,
willkommen im Board!
Wo genau geht es denn hin? Hab die aktuelle Meeresangel Jahresausgabe von Le Pecheur hier. Dort gibts zu vielen Küstenorten in Frankreich Infos über Fischarten, Händler etc.
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## peterws (9. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo,

so genau weiß ich das noch nicht, wir haben uns erstmal die Normandie als generelles Ziel gesteckt. Wenn ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich nocheinmal.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## geckokirschblau (13. April 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hey leute. Bitte um Erlaubniss an Board kommen zu dürfen!
Bin neu hier und wollte mich nur mal n bisschen informieren über Brandunsfischen. Bin eigentlich ein eingefleischter Süßwasserangler. Aber jetz plane ich nen Tripp nach Fr. anfang Juni Normadie blabla del mar keine Ahnung ziemlich im Norden. Ein Kumpel hat n Haus da und wir gehen eigentlich zum Wellenreiten da hin. Aber die Abende werd ich wohl am Strand verbringen und meine Rute mal reinhalten. Werd mir keine "Brandungsrute" kaufen (weiss ja auch nich wann ich das nächste mal im Meer angeln werde) , denke ich komm mit einer Bootsrute 100-200 Wg und meiner langen tele - 100gr gut beschnürt  ganz gut über die Runden am Anfang. 

Habe schon viel hier gelesen Köderwahl und so... (hab mir auch schon das ein oder andere Forfach gebastelt) echt super von euch das ihr so viel schreibt und viele viele nützlichen Tipps geben könnt!!! Bin aber noch dankbar für den ein oder anderen Ratschlag!! 
Hab ich die Gegend auch schon mal mit google earth unter die Lupe genommen und nach Häfen und Flussmündungen in der Nähe gesucht. Immer sehr hilfreich am Bodensee gewesen weil man da teilweise auch die Beschaffenheit des Uferbereichs drauf erkennen kann. Da is es wohl sehr Sandig und die Krautstellen kommen erst so um die 100 - 200m. Habe gelesen das man da dann überwiegend plattfische fängt... wäre da auch der ein oder andere Hornhecht u. a. zu holen? Oder is es eher karg bei sandigem Grund? Hab in der Nähe auch so ne Muschelfarm gesehen würde es sich an solchen Stellen lohnen?
Hoffe auf ein paar Antworten. 
Petri


----------



## belgischerAngler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Peterws,

Die Normandie, genauer gesagt das Cotentin (die Halbinsel ganz im Westen, nähe Cherbourg) ist mein hauptsächliches Angelrevier seit ca 5 Jahren. Ich bin dort vornehmlich mit der Spinnausrüstung und Boot auf Wolfsbarsch unterwegs. 
Vielleicht könntest du ja mal sagen welche Fische und Techniken dich interessieren und sobal du mir genaueres zu deinem Aufenthaltsort sagen kannst versuche ich dir auch durch spezifische Tipps in dem Bereich zu helfen.

@ geckokirschblau:

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du uns den genauen Namen des Ortes nennen könntest....
Allgemein sind an der Brandungsrute zu erwartende Fische je nach Strand: Seezunge, Scholle, vieeeel Flunder, Rochen, Dornhaie, Katzenhaie (beide Arten), Wolfsbarsche, Meerbarben, graue Doraden, Aal, Seelachs, Steinbutt etc etc.
Die hauptsächlich verwendeten Köder sind: Muschelfleisch (Messerscheide, Venusmuschel), Watt-und Seeringelwürmer sowie ab und an auch Tobiasfische.
Je nach Strand musst du auch gar nicht weit werfen um an die Fische zu kommen, daher denke ich dass deine Ruten ausreichen.
Hornhechte triffts du eigentlich überall an und beim Kunstköderangeln auf Wolfsbarsch werden sie zur echten Plage! Eine Wasserkugel mit Fischfetzen tut es aber auch allemal. Achja je nach Strand kannst du auch im Ufernahen Bereich auf Makrelen angeln(Paternoster), die in den Abendstunden Sprotten auf den Strand drücken. Das haben wir uns auch schon zu Nutze gemacht um dann die noch lebenden auf den Strand gesprungenen Sprotten einzusammeln, zu waschen (Sand) und dann zu frittieren (schmeckt super!).
Wie gesagt bei genauerer Ortsangabe kann ich dir auch genaueres sagen.

Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## geckokirschblau (14. April 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Wow. Das ging ja flott! Danke!
Also ich hab nochmal geschaut der Ort heisst :Gouville sur Mer. Kennste den belgischerAngler? Wie gesagt. hab oberhalb ca 4 km so ne große Bucht gesehen und unterhalb auch ca 4 km diese Muschelfarm (zummindest denke ich das es eine is). Also wo sollte ich mich idealer weise postieren um auch mal n selbstgefangenen Fisch zum Abend zu essen? Sind Dornhei und Katzenhei genießbar? Hab schon mal Hai gegessen aber das war wohl sicher ne andere Art. Ich denke es wäre ratsam (bei solchen Fischen) beim Anlanden Handschue zu tragen?
Und dieser Peterfisch der sich im Sand vergräbt und die Stacheln hat kommt der auch da vor? Versteh mich nich falsch... bin kein schisser oder sowas, da hab ich keine berührungsängste will nur vorbereitet sein....
Denkst du meine Ausrüstung is ausreichend? Also was Bleie usw. angeht, hab kein krallenblei u co. werd wohl n paar öschis dranhängen müssen wobei der unterschied zu Ebbe und Flut wohl extrem sein soll...somit die Ströhmung ja auch..... gibt es da vielleicht etwas, was ich noch unbedingt brauchen könnte? 
Mit Gummifisch und Blinker wollte ich eigentlich auch mal mein Glück versuchen lohnt es sich da überhaupt vom Strand aus?
Gruß und danke nochmal!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (14. April 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo geckokirschlau,

leider kann ich Dir für die Angelei so weit im Norden keine Tipps geben. Mein Revier liegt südlich von Bordeaux. 

Aber zum Punkt Peterfisch (sicherlich meinst Du das Petermännchen) haben genügend Boarder (meine Wenigkeit leider auch) reichlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und teilweise auch hier eingestellt. Falls das Petermännchen in Deinem Urlaubsrevier vorkommt, mache Dich wirklich vorher schlau (Aussehen, Abhakstrategie et.). Da gibts hier im Board reichlich Informationen.

Ein Stich von dieser Bande - und mindestens Teile Deines Urlaubs sind erholungsfrei. Aber sie sind sehr lecker!!!!!!

Schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## geckokirschblau (14. April 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Yo darum frag ich ja auch...möchte keine bösen Überraschungen erleben. Hab mir auch schon n paar Bilder von diesen Burschen angesehen für den Fall der Fälle. Lecker soll er ja sein...darum würde der auf jeden Fall auf dem Teller landen!  
Also nochmal kurz zum letzen Beitrag über Angelstellen generell....
Auf was sollte ich achten? Wo sollte ich es versuchen? Der Strand is lang...Häfen sind etwas weiter weg, Klippen oder Stege hab ich keine entdecken können. Also bleibt mir nur der lange Sandstrand und diese Buchten. Hab mir schon gedacht das ich es in so einer Bucht mal versuchen sollte wenn das Wasser ein- oder ausströhmt an der Tiefsten Stelle vielleicht also im Kanal wo das Wasser zerst reinkommt und als letzes rausgeht. Hab ich da richtig gedacht?


----------



## geckokirschblau (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hab mir doch ne Brandungsrute gekauft...konnts mal wieder nicht lassen!


----------



## Grundrute (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo,bin ab dem 28.06. in Capbreton Unterwegs wer kennt sich dort mit dem Brandungsangeln aus war vor 2 Jahren schon mal dort,leider ist mein Französisch nicht so gut.
Habe damals leider nur einen Drückerfisch ( 2 Std.ansitzen)gelandet.
Will diesmal auf Knurrhahn und Petermänchen gehen,bin für jeden Tip dankbar gute Ortskenntnisse sind vorhanden.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Hallo Grundrute,

ich kann nur auf meinen Beitrag vom 11.09.2006 in diesem Trööt (1. Seite) verweisen. Da findest Du meiner Ansicht nach die grundsätzlichen "Regeln", die ich selbst seit "ewigen Zeiten" in der Nähe von Mimizan beherzige und die Gegend um Capbreton ist ähnlich gestrickt.

Lediglich in Sachen selbstgebautem Vorfach bin ein wenig aus der "konservativen Ecke" rausgekommen. Die baue ich mir nicht mehr selbst, sondern kaufe sie in den französischen Angelläden. Meiner Ansicht nach Top-Produkte, die für die Fischerei auf dem Boot konzipiert wurden, aber vor allem auf die Doraden mit den kleinen Würmern prima funktionieren.

Bei einem Deiner Zielfische bin ich aber ein wenig ins Grübeln gekommen. Ich habe noch nie gesehen oder gehört, dass in diesem Bereich ein Knurrhahn gefangen wurde. Petermännchen ist generell möglich. Für die Gesellen solltest Du Makrelenstücke oder Sandaal nehmen. 

Pass aber auf die Stacheln auf!!!!! Ich will nicht klugsch....., aber falls Du mit Petermännchen wenig bis keine Erfahrung hast (Aussehen/Sitz der Stacheln/etc.) solltest Du unbedingt hier im Board die Suchfunktion anschmeißen.

Auf meinen Ausflügen in Capbreton habe ich immer eine Menge (französischer) Angler gesehen, die in dem Kanal bzw. auf dem Holzpier fischten. Das ein oder andere Mal haben die auch einen Wolfsbarsch oder eine Dorade gefangen, wobei diese paar Fische in Bezug auf die Menge der Angler sehr wenig waren. Meine Sache wär es nicht, aber Tipps geben die gerne, wenn man sich als deutscher "Kollege" outet. Deine "ausbaufähigen" Französischkenntnisse kannst Du ja mit "Händen und Füßen" unterstützen.


Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg wünscht,

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Grundrute (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Erst mal ein dickes *Dankeschön,*
ich habe gehört das kurz vor der Hafeneinfahrt ( ca.150m)von Capbreton eine Spalte von bis zu 1000m Tiefe sich befindet soll mit den Pyrenäen zusammenhängen dieser Bereich soll alles mögliche Beherbergen,deswegen mache ich mir Sorgen um andere Giftfische?
Die große Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln habe ich auch nicht 3x
in den letzten 25 Angeljahren ,aber Petermänchen soll sehr lecker schmecken.


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

also...

naja ,
also du wirst schon nicht von nem 20 m grossem riesenkraken gebissen den du  aus 1000m tiefe raufgeholt hast.:q

angst kann man sich auch einreden..

nimm einfach n paar dicke handschuhe und ne ausreichend
grosse zange zum haken lösen mit... dat geht schon

am besten die angler vor ort fragen was es an stacheligen gesellen gibt,
und wie man damit umgeht
(grifftechnick um den stacheln auszuweichen)
(ausser petermänchen fällt mir nur noch stachelrochen
und seeskorpion ein)

erster tip auf jeden fall: immer die ruhe bewahren..

greetz
hans


----------



## Grundrute (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Bei Seeskorpion fällt mir ein von 15 Sek.rückwärts zählen
und hoffentlich hat man sich von seinen Lieben schon vorher verabschiedet.
Kann es sein das ich die Jungfische schon am Strand an den Bunkern Capbreton gesehen habe die waren aber Grau mit schwarzen Flecken 5-8cm groß an den Kiemen je einen Stachel und auf der Rückenflosse|kopfkrat,aber könnnen die im Flachwasser überhaupt überleben Sauerstoffmangel ?


----------



## geckokirschblau (8. November 2009)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Also nachdem ich dann schon ganze zwei mal an der Küste in der Normandie angeln war trage ich mein gesammeltes Wissen mal kurz zusammen:

Häfen sind wohl eine top Angelstelle und beliebte plätze der Franzosen. 
Aber vorher unbedingt immer fragen oder schauen ob da schon welche sind..denn man darf nicht in jedem Hafen bzw. Becken angeln!!!!!
Die Franzosen kommen immer mit der einsetzenden Flut und fahren liebend gern mit dem Auto direkt an die Angelstelle...na ja zummindest steigen sie dafür noch aus dem Auto aus. 
Was Köder angeht ist man in jedem größeren SUPERMARKT wie zb. Super u usw. mehr als bestens  bedient!!! 
Sind ausgestattet wie ein ein deutscher gut sotierter Angelladen mit Markengeräten die allerdings etwas teuerer sind als man sie hier bekommt.
Köder bekommt man auch frisch (noch lebend) von kleinen Krabben bis hin zu eingelegten Fischen (die natürlich nicht mehr leben) würde aber jedem empfehlen erst mal in einen kleinen Fischladen zu gehen - geht auch im Supermarkt allerdings nicht in jedem- 
und nach Abfällen zu fragen die einem liebend gern überreicht werden.
Meistens sind das Doradenköpfe was aber nich schlecht is denn der Kopf bzw. die Stücke sind schön hart und hallten einige Würfe am Haken stand.
Man kann sich auch an den Einheimischen orientieren die gerne mit 3 - 5 m Angeln anrücken und alle ein Padernosterforfach mit glitzerfolie überzogene Hacken drannhaben.
Was unbedingt zu beachten ist!! Plaziert euch nicht all zu nah am Wasser denn das kommt schnell und steigt sehr hoch! Am besten mal bei Ebbe und Flut den Platz unter die Lupe nehmen um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.

Leider hatte ich wenig Erfolg und habe nix gefangen. 
Angelmethoden:
Fischstücke und Muschelfleisch auf Grund
Glitzerfolienpadernoster durchgezogen
natürlich mit schwerem Gerät wegen Krallenblei/Brandungsblei und co...
Aber generell - so sagen die alten weisen einheimischen Fischer - ist es sehr schwer was zu fangen. Habe nur gesehen wie mal drei von denen nach 1- 2 h einen kleinen Hornhecht gefangen haben(mit besagtem Padernoster) und danach gleich alle 3 glücklich von dannen gezogen sind.
Was die Angelstellen angeht (war auch mal an nem Flusseinlauf) hatte ich wohl immer einen guten Riecher denn einige berichteten mir schon von schönen Dorschen die sie da gefangen haben. 
War auch immer als erster an meinem Platz und bin als letzer gegangen so wie es sich für einen Schneider auch gehört! 
Hoffe der ein oder andere Anfänger kann damit was anfangen! 

Gruß


----------



## Cassijas (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Guten Abend allerseits,
also am Samstag geht es mit meiner besseren Häfte eine Woche nach Perros Guirec (Bretange). Wollte dann Abends immer ganz gerne mit einer Flasche Vino bisschen spinnen gehen :m. 
Da ich über Google Maps schon gesehen hab das es dort recht felsig ist, denke ich das ich vom Ufer aus womöglich gute Aussichten hab.
Da ich mit der Meerangelei keinerlei erfahrung hab wollte ich mir hier nochmal zur Wort melden. 
Denke das ich meine Spinnrute mitnehme (WG: 25-75gr, 2,70m ; Schnurr: 0,14mm 7kg), reicht das aus oder sollte man mit einer ran gehen die ca. 3,50m lang ist und wurfgewicht von ca. 275gr. hat, Schnurr: 0.25mm o. 0.30mm?
Blöde Frage halt  aber ich weiß nicht welche ich von beiden mitnehmen soll. Gummifische und Wobbler werde ich mir wohl vor Ort besorgen. 
Ach ja, wenn der eine oder andere schonmal dagewesen ist, darf er gerne seine Ehrfahrung hier reinschreiben. 
:vik:


----------



## ragbar (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Guckst Du : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97420

 Die Angaben passen auch auf Perros-Guirrec.

 Spinnruten: beide mitnehmen.


----------



## FWFishing (2. August 2016)

*AW: Frankreich Atlantik Küste Tipp`s ??????*

Heyho, reihe mich hier auch mal ein 
Ich fahre am Wochenende für zwei Wochen nach Moliets mit meiner Perle und hab mir gedacht ich nehm mal meine Rute mit (4,20 100-200gr)...
Jemand Erfahrungen da unten?
Lg Grüße Fabian


----------

